# How Many Clams?



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2008)

My daughter is planning a cookout in mid-August.  She will be serving steamed clams. steak tips. burgers and dogs and the prerequisite array of side dishes and salads.

My question is the quantity of clams to plan for each person.  She expects about 20 people.  I'm clueless because I'm allergic to clams and, as a result, never deal with them.

Your assistance is appreciated.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 30, 2008)

I buy a pound of clams and a pound of muscles for Paul and I and it works out pretty well.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 30, 2008)

Clams come in a variety of sizes...steamers are fairly large.  Is the plan to steam/stuff them?  Or simply eat them off the shell with a bit of sauce?

Assuming 1/3 of the crowd won't eat them....and it's probably closer to half, but I always err on the side of way too much food...I'd make 4 dozen, but 3 dozen will surely be enough.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Clams come in a variety of sizes...steamers are fairly large. Is the plan to steam/stuff them? Or simply eat them off the shell with a bit of sauce?
> 
> Assuming 1/3 of the crowd won't eat them....and it's probably closer to half, but I always err on the side of way too much food...I'd make 4 dozen, but 3 dozen will surely be enough.


 

Thanks, Vera!  The clams will not be stuffed, just steamed and served with a sauce.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

Three dozen for twenty people (assuming 1/3 won't eat them)?
I'd plan for the pigs. There will be some people who will probably go to town on them. Assuming they are made like appetizers and eat like the people In know.
I can easily down a dozen cherrynecks if I know I won't be eating for ten minutes....  
Muscles would be cheaper and are sweeter IMO.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2008)

lol, i thought you were asking how much the entire cookout would cost at first... 
i'd go with about 6 little necks per person, or 3 - 4 cherrystones. if you're making soft shell, or pi$$ clams, it depends on the size. the same ratios with smaller to larger soft shells would work.

i agree with vb that about 1/3rd won't eat them, but also with pacanis that they go down easily to others, so in my estimation you're talking 7 dozen littlenecks, or 4 dozen cherrystones.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 31, 2008)

I also agree with Pacanis on the Muscles, and BT on the amount. I think you will find they go faster than you think they will. As VB said 'steamers' are somewhat larger, so at least 5 dozen I would say if you get the larger ones, 7 dozen if you get the smaller ones.
Interesting terminology: cherrystones, cherrynecks, littlenecks, LOL all new to me!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2008)

lol, never heard of a cherryneck.  
the sizes of eastern hardshell clams goes, from smaller to larger: countnecks, little necks, top necks, cherrystones, and finally quahogs.

countnecks are smaller then a quarter, and quahogs are as big as your hand.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2008)

buckytom said:


> so in my estimation you're talking 7 dozen littlenecks, or 4 dozen cherrystones.


 
Or that hybrid I invented last night, the cherryneck clam  Sheesh


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2008)

I know it's bad form to correct spelling, but I have this horrible vision of people chewing on the muscles in their arms   The shellfish are mussels.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2008)

No wonder it didn't look right. I kept switching the c and s around and finally just said to heck with it and hit reply.


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 31, 2008)

*clams are usually a big hit here and we buy them in*

50 pound bags for cookouts so I am not really sure about the count.  I would allow at least 1 dozen per  person(20) as an appetizer.  That would give the clam lovers about 1 1/2 dozen each.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  I appreciate the insights!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 31, 2008)

Clams Casino appatizer usually comes with 5 clams....that's for normal people.  I could eat 30 and go back for seconds.

Where's this party?  .......exactly?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Clams Casino appatizer usually comes with 5 clams....that's for normal people. I could eat 30 and go back for seconds.
> 
> *Where's this party? .......exactly*?


 
Look for the taco truck parked in the drive with CA plates


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Clams Casino appatizer usually comes with 5 clams....that's for normal people. I could eat 30 and go back for seconds.
> 
> Where's this party? .......exactly?


 

There will be a lot of other food available.  Clams are not the center of attention.  

If you want directions to the party you have to go to Helen Bach.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I meant 5 PP would be good.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Yeah, I meant 5 PP would be good.


 


 I got that, thanks.  That works out to about 8.5 dozen.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I would overbuy clams.  Those who like them are going to eat little else.  If you invite me, plan at least dozen.  I do agree with the mussel idea.  A three pound bag will serve a lot of people, a marinara sauce for mussels works well.  Leftover clams can be chopped  or sliced and frozen for soups or fried.  Popping the clams on the grill instead of steaming frees up the kitchen for other uses.  You probably will not need a container for the done ones.  People will be eating them off the grill.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 31, 2008)

typically steamers come in a much larger portion than other types of clams.   I just love them and wish I was going to the party!  May have to buy my own and steam them.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> If you want directions to the party you have to go to Helen Bach.


 
Thanks for the directions info Andy - I was going to go to Helen Hunt.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 1, 2008)

"Steamers", also known as "Soft-Shell Clams", are completely different from the hard-shell varieties many of you are thinking of.  They are relatively small; have an extremely thin, brittle shell; & are always served steamed - never "stuffed", "baked", or "raw" - usually with drawn butter & lemon, & sometimes with a cup of the steaming liquid on the side.  Obviously you can also steam hard-shell clams, but they're not called "Steamers".

When I make Steamers as a meal by themselves, I buy 4 pounds for my husband & myself.  If I was serving them along with other entree items, I'd probably count on just 1 pound per person instead of 2.

Oh - & if you have any leftover cooked Steamers, just shell them & peel the siphon/neck as usual, then save them in a little of their steaming broth to add to "Clam Sauce" for "Spaghetti with Clam Sauce" in a day or two (or you can freeze them).

Now you've given me a taste for them.  Will have to pick some up at the market today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm here to learn.  I always thought that steamers were a size designation, not a different species.  Similar to stewing oysters.  I don't know that I have ever seen any clams in Richmond labelled steamers or soft shells.  Will have to look closer.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, "steamers" isn't a size designation. Soft-shell clams don't have a size designation.

Not that I'm a big fan of Wikipedia, but they have a pic & some info on soft-shells that might give you an idea:

Soft-shell clam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also - if any of you have enjoyed "fried clams" in a restaurant or from the supermarket frozen food section, those are soft-shell clams.  
I fondly remember clamming for soft-shells growing up on Long Island, NY's waterfront.  "Razor Clams", though different in appearance, are also considered a "soft shell".  Back when I was growing up (when the dinosaurs roamed - lol!), we used to toss Razor Clams back as they were supposedly "inedible".  Little did we know.  They're now a much sought after prize.

Oh, & one more little educational tidbit - the HUGE Geoduck of the Pacific Northwest is a soft-shell clam!


----------



## JohnL (Aug 1, 2008)

When my son and daughter were 10 & 8. I took them to a pub that specialized in steamed seafood. I thought that they would want a hot dog or a burger, but to my surprise, they wanted to try the clams and mussels. Well, 4 dozen clams and two orders of mussels later, they finally said they were full! The waitress just shook her head and laughed!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2008)

the term "steamers" is loosely used around here.

it usually means the soft shell clams that breezy mentioned, but i've also frequently seen hard shell steamed clams referred to as steamers.


----------

